# Spd shoes



## monkeylc (16 Feb 2015)

Anyone got any cheap spd shoes lying around collecting dust? 
Anything considered, I'm poor


----------



## PaulSecteur (17 Feb 2015)

You might want to let people know what size you want, unless you are willing to wear extra pairs of socks or remove toes as needed.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2015)

A please would be nice too..


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2015)

And a thank you

Assume you've looked at ebay, sports direct etc


----------



## monkeylc (17 Feb 2015)

Please size 9 thank you.. 

Am willing to pay, not scrounging.


----------



## broady (18 Feb 2015)

Sports direct do the muddyfox ones for around £20. My mate wears them and he likes them.
I got mine on eBay, but watch for sizing as my road shoes are a 43 and my mountain bike ones are an 42. I'm normally a 41/42 (7 1/2) in trainers and shoes.


----------



## monkeylc (18 Feb 2015)

broady said:


> Sports direct do the muddyfox ones for around £20. My mate wears them and he likes them.
> I got mine on eBay, but watch for sizing as my road shoes are a 43 and my mountain bike ones are an 42. I'm normally a 41/42 (7 1/2) in trainers and shoes.


I'll take a look matey, cheers.


----------



## monkeylc (18 Feb 2015)

Yeh they look pretty good for the money. What about size wise? What size is your friend and what size shoe has he gone for? 

Cheers.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2015)

@monkeylc for a tenner more you can swerve the MuddyFox and get a decent pair:

http://www.merlincycles.com/rexton-mtb-shoes-67381.html

Anecdotal I know, but I have a pair of the MuddyFox shoes and find them hateful things that rub. I've got the Rexton's in road flavour and can't fault them.


----------



## broady (18 Feb 2015)

He went one size bigger. I think you have to go try them on and see what you think.
If you go to a bike shop then they might let you try them on a bike too on a turbo trainer.


----------



## Mark Grant (18 Feb 2015)

I had a pair of Muddy Fox MTB type shoes, they didn't last too long. Fell to bits around the cleat fitting.
I've had a pair of Aldi / Lidl MTB type for a few years, they are quite heavy but still in good condition.


----------



## broady (18 Feb 2015)

Evans have got up to 40% sale off shoes at the minute. And the new store in Leicester opened a few weeks back so you can try a few on


----------



## sionhughes (18 Feb 2015)

broady said:


> Evans have got up to 40% sale off shoes at the minute. And the new store in Leicester opened a few weeks back so you can try a few on



I stumbled across the Evans sale the other day - bit light on sizes.


----------



## broady (18 Feb 2015)

EX10SCH 
Gets you another 10% off too


----------



## broady (18 Feb 2015)

http://m.evanscycles.com/products/northwave/spike-pro-mtb-shoe-ec105704
£33.24 after discount isn't bad.
Do have 9 & 10 in stock too


----------



## cyberknight (19 Feb 2015)

Avoid the muddy fox ones, not very stiff and the flex can give you hot foot , as for aldi /lidl shoes they are ok for the price but in the past both brands have cracked across the sole just behind the cleat in less than 6 months.
Currently using decathlon MTB shoes but i think they would be out of your "budget " (?) at around £50 i think they were or i use a pair i got off fleabay second hand for commuting.


----------



## teddydove (10 Mar 2015)

have you got shoes?....i have old road vittoria shoes.....they can only be used on bike,no good for walking.....


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2015)

Sorted now thanks.


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2015)

And sorted thanks to the #theloafer


----------

